# S13 V8?



## elva180sx (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I'm aquiring a my brothers shell this weekend, it was a good car before he parted it out. Well I've been wanting a s13 ever since he swapped the sr into it and I took it for a drive. well now I got it. but when he first did the swap it wasn't very popular and not too many poeple were doing it. Well know everyone and theyre sisters mother is doing it. I like to be a little different. And since I have a chevy 350 sitting around needing to be built and put in something, I figure why no this. I know its very possible and easy for the old 240z but haven't heard to much about this swap. does anyone know anyone or any information as to what is involved.



Thanks


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

elva180sx said:


> Well I'm aquiring a my brothers shell this weekend, it was a good car before he parted it out. Well I've been wanting a s13 ever since he swapped the sr into it and I took it for a drive. well now I got it. but when he first did the swap it wasn't very popular and not too many poeple were doing it. Well know everyone and theyre sisters mother is doing it. I like to be a little different. And since I have a chevy 350 sitting around needing to be built and put in something, I figure why no this. I know its very possible and easy for the old 240z but haven't heard to much about this swap. does anyone know anyone or any information as to what is involved.
> Thanks


Custom mounts, custom tranny mounts, if you want a 5 speed have to make sure the shifter is sitting in the right place or just place the engine first and cut out where ever the shifter is.. If automatic place the engine where you want it.. for either one you're going to need a new driveshaft made...then figure out the wiring and other stuff ou might need like electric fans and such...


----------



## elva180sx (Dec 7, 2005)

yea thats what I figured. now I get to do alot of research. woohoo  but it will be fun when done. thanks


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ive seen a few pics with blown 350's and even a Toyota 1UZFE(V8), in a S13. The'll fit.

Id personally never do it, but it does look damn cool.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

there are a few around with the nissan quad cam v8 - sounds sinister! but the wiring is a nightmare


----------



## infinty_S13 (Dec 9, 2005)

there is a 240sx on ebay with a ford motor in it. there ya go lol


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

ls1 "the message you have entered is to short"


----------



## elva180sx (Dec 7, 2005)

nope not ls1 its an older 4 bolt 350 from the 70's. so far I've worked out some of the problems, I thought I would have with height clearance. its gonna be sick. twin turbo, custom duel 3" exhaust, itbs, forged everything, heads are being built and valves enlarged. I don't know if I want a 6 speed tranny or a 5 speed, I'm leaning towards the 6 for the extra overdrive. Tein Super Drift suspension with edfc or the circuit suspension. 18" or 19" rims on the rear and 17" on the front. full roll cage, full interior without the backseat of course. Roe Racing stand alone ecu. since I have decided to go with 2 intercoolers I'm fabricating a new front bumper to get the most air through the intercoolers. and alot more. I made a goal not to spend over 20,000 but I don't know, i might go over. mind you this is over the next couple years, like all good projects. so what you guys think so far?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

does it have a fuel injection conversion cos if not you are gonna have a great time combining turbos with carby's!


----------



## Turbo711 (Dec 14, 2005)

elva180sx said:


> Well I'm aquiring a my brothers shell this weekend, it was a good car before he parted it out. Well I've been wanting a s13 ever since he swapped the sr into it and I took it for a drive. well now I got it. but when he first did the swap it wasn't very popular and not too many poeple were doing it. Well know everyone and theyre sisters mother is doing it. I like to be a little different. And since I have a chevy 350 sitting around needing to be built and put in something, I figure why no this. I know its very possible and easy for the old 240z but haven't heard to much about this swap. does anyone know anyone or any information as to what is involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Domestic motor + Japanese car = RETARDED. go buy a Camaro or something.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

talk is cheap, lets see it in the car......


----------



## elva180sx (Dec 7, 2005)

Joel said:


> does it have a fuel injection conversion cos if not you are gonna have a great time combining turbos with carby's!


yea its gonna have fuel injection thats what the stand alone is for. 



BoostedSE said:


> talk is cheap, lets see it in the car......


talk is cheap, thats why I talk so much. but seriously, i'll have the block in 
the car before the end of the year. not the built block, but one to see how I want it all.



Turbo711 said:


> Domestic motor + Japanese car = RETARDED. go buy a Camaro or something.


Well its great to see that your 1st post was a worthless point in my post. if you don't like it dont respond. Its different, and I like different.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

elva180sx said:


> yea its gonna have fuel injection thats what the stand alone is for.
> 
> 
> talk is cheap, thats why I talk so much. but seriously, i'll have the block in
> ...


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, or even a (T)'d V6 from a 350z


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

Turbo711 said:


> Domestic motor + Japanese car = RETARDED. go buy a Camaro or something.



There are import v8s.


----------



## elva180sx (Dec 7, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Nothing wrong with wanting to be different. IMO I wouldn't swap a domestic V8. Why not do a nissan titan engine, or perhaps the VQ35DE? I have yet to see the VQ be swapped into a s13. I was thinking about this swap, and I want to do it, but I'm having a hard enough time with this damn SR wiring. lol.
> But whatever you decide on goodluck with it. Post some pics too, I'm sure some people would shut up when you have it finished.



Domestic engines are cheaper than import V8's. But there are some advantages to the import V8 that I don't have, like dohc. maybe, I dont know, I have a block just sitting here for me to build. luckily I'm still designing how everything will be so I still have the option of using an import V8. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna stay with the domestic V8 though.


----------



## GA16DE200sx (Sep 7, 2005)

If you want a domestic DOHC V8 then pick up a Ford 4.6


----------



## romper (Dec 29, 2005)

i've talked to a lot of people about different swaps for the 240... of course, the most popular is the sr20det... hey, i've got nothing against the swap.. i just want something that is different.. 

so...as of a few months ago, i'm saving up to get my hands on a new corvette LS2 v8 w/6-speed tranny.. i've looked over most of the specs and it should fit quite nicely into the 240... wiring, motor mounts, driveshaft, suspension and frame supports are going to assist in completing the whole package.. it will be a might bit heavier...so i'll have to find something to help balance out the weight..... 

i for one really enjoy the thought of knowing that you've got some really serious meat under the hood, with that v8...while all the nice little wanna be "too fast, too furious" kiddies are zinging around in their hopped up micromachines....... no offense to the serious tuners out there.....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

forget a domestic V8... go get yourself a GNX TTV6... mmmm sick


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Your plans sound pretty good. If I were you I would figure out what trans you are going to use and then get the dimensions of it and go from there. A TKO can handle a lot of power but I really like the T-56. I was a domestic v8 guy until I found a deal to good to resist. So good luck to you and let us know how it all works out.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

elva180sx said:


> since I have a chevy 350 sitting around needing to be built and put in something, I figure why no this. I know its very possible and easy for the old 240z but haven't heard to much about this swap. does anyone know anyone or any information as to what is involved.


Good Luck on your project! If this car is going to be for street use, check the state vehicle inspection requirements for emissions first.

The major issues of this swap is 240SX tranny bellhousing adapting to the Chevy small block, clutch/flywheel, front motor mounts, custom exhaust, oil pan. Since you're going to use FI, use a custom Chevy FI wiring harness/ECU.

If you're building the car for track use only, running twin turbos along with a fully modified motor, you can get a good 1,000+ RWH if done right.


----------



## elva180sx (Dec 7, 2005)

it'll be for the street. in florida there arent really any laws about emissions. and I've been looking at the T-56 for a while and I'm gonna use itthey come stock in the viper and with the power we put through them with our kits I'm sure it will handle whatever I throw at it.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

if you stick with nissan you can get a v8 5.6 from a titan truck 
then s/c it and you will also have some "massive meat" under the hood

theres other options than what you want but again its an interesting idea


----------

